# pool filter sand q's and crustaceans and plants?



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a bunch of crawfish in my 55, but they murdered almost every plant i put in there, well theyre gone now, so I am getting ready to plant my tank up with the following:

2	1	Microsword mat(36 Sq Inch) 
2	1	Giant Hairgrass	
2	1	Ludwigia	3.25 
2	1	Wisteria	3.00 
3	1	Jungle Val

should look great, but I am wanting to grab something else to keep the bottom of hte tank clean, those things did a fantastic job! or will all this plant life somehow absorb a lot of the detritus?

Also, i am using pool filter sand, so no nutrients, will I be fine with root tabs? I think I am pumping ~30 watts of light into the tank as well.

thoughts and opinions?

I just dropped a grip on plants so i want to succeed this time!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

with all that microsword, you shouldnt see the bottom of the tank. Cherry shrimp are good cleaners, and the root tabs should be good.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

hell yeah, I Cant wait for this sh*t to get here, im fitting to go nuts.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

With only 30w in that tank, you may have a hard time keeping those plants alive let alone getting them to grow. I'm a big fan of the Coralife Freshwater T-5 48" strip. Affordable, yet will put out plenty of light for your 55g to grow plants without putting enough to need CO2. I'd get some Fluorish Excel and with root tabs you should be good to go with most of your plants.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you, I will look into first identifying my lights for real and then possibley upgrading.

The plants will be here thurs/fri, I will post pics for sure.


----------

